# BMW interior cleaner



## MBK (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi All,

I've just bought an E39 M Sport, and its in pretty good condition both inside and out. The exterior is beading very nicely so I think the previous owner has got some nice protection on it. The interior looks like a new car, very clean and nothing looks out of place. What I would like to know is how can I keep the interior looking like this, So far I've just hoovered the interior trying to keep it clean, but I would like to know what products I can use on the dash and seats, I have seen BMW ****pit shine advertised on the auction site, is this any good? I would like to keep the matte finish that it has, not really into shiny dashboards. Also what can I use on the Leathers, I previously used auto glym leather cleaner and leather conditioner on my old W124 coupe and the leathers always looked good, but the BMW leathers look more matte so I need a product that will give the same effect.

Sorry if this has been discussed before, but I did search Google before asking but none of the results answered my questions.

TIA

K:wave:


----------



## Estoril Sport (Oct 12, 2007)

I bought some BMW Plastic care emulsion when I bought my car l big mistake! as is gives a shiny finish. 

I later found when I was cleaning my black leather with TLL Auto Ultra maintain this gives a great matt finish on plastic mouldings as well. 

So I have been using this as general interior cleaner for leather and plastic. However, I have just bought some Sonus ****pit Detailer which says it gives a matte finish and a nice smell as well.


----------



## rob71uk2 (Feb 4, 2010)

Poorboy's Natural Look Trim Dressing for the dashboard. Used on my E36 dashboard and was very impressed. Nice matt finish and smells nice too!:thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Poorboy's works for me. :thumb:


----------



## mortys (Jul 12, 2010)

I use Gliptone on my E61 leather seats....look brand new with a perfect matte finish after treatment


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

i use 303 aerospace protectant. if sprayed on, and rubbed in and keep on rubbing with a microfibre cloth until it's buffed off it leaves a nice dark matt finish and gives very good UV protection, to stop it fading over time. i believe it can also be used on leather, but for that i'd get a decent leather cleaner/protector, depending on your price range.


----------



## MBK (Sep 7, 2009)

I will order up some poorboys and give it a try, it would be a bonus to get a nice smell without the use of air fresheners.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

+1 for poorboys natural, best i've ever used, and smells very nice as well


----------



## MBK (Sep 7, 2009)

Quick question, where's the best place to buy this? just checked ebay but I would much prefer to get this from a detailing world sponsor, preferably in London. I would also like to get Megs APC and a few other things.

Thanks,


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

I have an E39 525D sport, and for easy and convinicecy I nip to halfords and get allot of the stuff on 3 for 2.s they currently have BOGOF on some.

AG - Vinyl and Rubber care, for dash, rubbers seals, kick platesand on tyres. Dah spary on wipe off, if you want a SHINE then spary on leave to dry and then buff of with an MF

AG - Fast Glass for windows and also removing residue left from polish

AG - Interior shampoo for flooring, cleaning kickplates before dressing with V&R care

AG - Leather cream Balm - re-mosrurise the leather after cleaning

AG - Aqua Wax - quick wax after wash, very good product and can be applied wet.

HTH


----------



## westerman (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi MBK. Firstly congrats on your choice of car. Superb motors!.
I use PB Natural look on the dash and Einszett Lederpflege (available on ebay) on the leather. I was recommended the einszett by someone on here who has a BMW. It's a German product, used and recommended by Mercedes I believe.
Here's a couple of pics of the inside of mine if it helps.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

E21_ross said:


> i use 303 aerospace protectant. if sprayed on, and rubbed in and keep on rubbing with a microfibre cloth until it's buffed off it leaves a nice dark matt finish and gives very good UV protection, to stop it fading over time. i believe it can also be used on leather, but for that i'd get a decent leather cleaner/protector, depending on your price range.


That's what I use on the interior of my E39 530 sport as well. It makes it come up really well. E39 interiors wear really well IMO.

I use either Gliptone or Meguiars for the leather.


----------

